# 7" sat nav for £35 - quick & easy to add POI's too.



## izwozral (Nov 12, 2014)

I know sat navs have been done to death on here but thought this might be useful for those peeps who are wondering if the cheap Chinese sat navs are fit for purpose or can't commit £200-300 on  a Tom-Garmin.

Bought one of these sat navs 7" TOM TRUCK GPS NAVIGATION SYSTEM SAT NAV NAVIGATOR TOM 4GB UK+EU POI FREE MAP | eBay & I added all the POI's in one go & in just a minute or two. 
I wasn't at all sure that these cheap sat navs would take such a large file or if they could be uploaded in one go but it was incredibly simple even for a tech numpty like me. 

The graphics are clear & simple to interpret & you get a multiple choice of voices for the directions. The one I use is the 1950's BBC male voice which really does sound as if he is getting hacked off if he has to tell you that you have exceeded the speed limit!

IMHO I wouldn't use one of these 7" screens in a car as they do block off a lot of road vision but they are great for MH's with large windscreens. 

I am not supporting this particular seller or ebay in any way, they can be bought just as cheaply elsewhere.


----------



## Robmac (Nov 12, 2014)

Just a word of warning. I bought one of these and it seemed great. But the third time I used it, the screen froze, and it hasn't worked since.


----------



## izwozral (Nov 12, 2014)

Robmac said:


> Just a word of warning. I bought one of these and it seemed great. But the third time I used it, the screen froze, and it hasn't worked since.



I guess you have tried the reset button?

Luck of the draw I guess, used mine a dozen times so far & everything ok.


----------



## Deleted member 32902 (Nov 12, 2014)

I have bought seven of these things, one for myself and the rest for my family and friends. I agree 100% with izwazral re screen size, directions etc, I also have a tom tom which I bought from fairytooth, its now redundant, I may use it for poi's abroad but that's about all. Mine froze too Robbo, but the reset button sorted it.


----------



## dippingatoe (Nov 12, 2014)

izwozral said:


> I know sat navs have been done to death on here but thought this might be useful for those peeps who are wondering if the cheap Chinese sat navs are fit for purpose or can't commit £200-300 on  a Tom-Garmin.
> 
> Bought one of these sat navs 7" TOM TRUCK GPS NAVIGATION SYSTEM SAT NAV NAVIGATOR TOM 4GB UK+EU POI FREE MAP | eBay & I added all the POI's in one go & in just a minute or two.
> I wasn't at all sure that these cheap sat navs would take such a large file or if they could be uploaded in one go but it was incredibly simple even for a tech numpty like me.
> ...



Thanks for the great review.  I have been faffing around about getting another sat nav for ages, but at that price its a no brainer.  Also bought the 3yr guarantee 

Won't get it for a while as travelling round Bucks Berks at present, but looking forward to seeing it


----------



## yeoblade (Nov 12, 2014)

Has anyone tested it out on the accuracy of the 'Truck Route Dimensions' options?


----------



## Wooie1958 (Nov 12, 2014)

I got the same one as* Beemer* posted about  NozaTec 7" Truck GPS Navigation Lorry Car Bus Caravan HGV LGV UK EU Map Tom 12GB | eBay

The difference being that these have AV In and Bluetooth.

Loaded the POI`s as per *PioneerAdvantur* instructions  http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums...orry-7-satnav-running-igo-primo-software.html

They went on fine now i just have to work out how to change the Google Earth symbol for the POI Bitmap images.

Had a quick play and it seems to air on the side of caution given the dimensions i entered which isn`t a bad thing i suppose.

It`ll get used in anger in a couple of weeks when we go down to London.

I checked the route to the Woolwich Ferry ( North side ) and it`s seem OK.

I know the area around Abbey Wood C.C. site quite well so i`ll know instantly if it`s going to get us in trouble.

I`ll know more once we get down there and i`ll update from the site ( if we get there ...... LOL )


----------



## Robmac (Nov 12, 2014)

izwozral said:


> I guess you have tried the reset button?
> 
> Luck of the draw I guess, used mine a dozen times so far & everything ok.



Yes, tried reset. I should have sent it back really but couldn't be bothered. Could be just a rogue one, like I say, I was quite impressed with it whilst it was working.


----------



## francophile1947 (Nov 12, 2014)

I found mine to be barely viewable in bright conditions and the volume could have been louder - it worked well enough though.


----------



## grantfk10 (Nov 12, 2014)

Robmac said:


> Yes, tried reset. I should have sent it back really but couldn't be bothered. Could be just a rogue one, like I say, I was quite impressed with it whilst it was working.




Mine worked for about a week, then froze. I had lengthy emails with the seller - who sent a new "map card", but still no joy. I have been continually fobbed off and now asked to pay £5 to try yet another card.
I am sending the unit back, luckily it doesn't need posting to China, only to Glasgow. They have told me to expect it to take 30 - 40 working days for repair or replace.


----------



## Beemer (Nov 12, 2014)

I have two very similar (in fact they look the same) Sat navs, to the one the Op has mentioned, and I agree with the comment about the volume (not loud).
One of mine froze and had to be reset, but still working, also I have discovered that one has bluetooth and the other not, even though I paid the same for both units, so read the sales description carefully if you intend to buy one.
i still think that they are worth the money.


----------



## Caz (Nov 13, 2014)

I've got one of the Nozatecs. It did freeze the first time I used it (August) but I just reset it and it's been ok since.

My gripes with it are: 1) It doesn't show an ETA, 2) It can't be changed to North Up. This really confuses me as it looks as though I'm heading north all the time. 3) I can't have speed alerts on or it keeps telling me I'm exceeding the speed limit all the time because it thinks I'm driving an LGV.

So I end up having to have 2 sat navs on - the old Nuvi so I can see where I'm going, and the Nozatec to advise a better route for large vehicles.


----------



## Kontiki (Nov 13, 2014)

I've had a similar one for about 2 years, had a few problems. For some reason it doesn't work in 3D view mode but I prefer the map view anyway, used it in France & Spain as well as the UK, as far as the truck dimensions it seems to work ok, it does however consider you to be a truck & tells you you can't use some roads which isn't always true for a motorhome. Has a lot of useful features such as logging details of the trip, finding out what's nearby etc. Tried to put the wildcamping POI's on it without success, will have a read of the instructions given in the other thread. Mine cost about £75 so might get another at that price as a spare.


----------



## maxi77 (Nov 13, 2014)

I have a similar ebay special now 18 months old so owes me little. It has occasional brain freezes but i keep my spawn of the devil tomtom running by its side. It has good size/weight routing though sometimes conservative. 

I think next year I may change to an android tablet with sygic truck. I have tried the car version and quite like the presentation.


----------



## invalid (Nov 16, 2014)

Just arrived, put the google earth POI's on, but cant see where to put the normal POI's. It refuses to link in with the naviextras  toolbox software even though I have the drive in windows? :mad2:


----------



## izwozral (Nov 16, 2014)

invalid said:


> Just arrived, put the google earth POI's on, but cant see where to put the normal POI's. It refuses to link in with the naviextras  toolbox software even though I have the drive in windows? :mad2:



Not sure if this helps?



1) download/unzip your Poi files to Pc. 

2) connect the satnav to the pc and open its H drive ( i.e. the satnav drive, not the sd card) you go to primo\content and then create new folder called userdata with a subfolder called POI. 

3) copy the Google Earth set of files that you want ( France, Wild, Pubstop, Tap etc) to this subfolder.

4) disconnect satnav from usb to pc, restart satnav independent of pc.

5) select find / find places / custom search in satnav, choose, town or around position etc and then in list of all places you will find in alpha order your pub stop, tap, or wild camping choices. Choosing list will give you all around your choice location, nearest first. Works for me and hopefully for others who have been brave enough to buy these satnav and other similar Chinese produced satnavs which run Igo Primo. Happy Hunting!


----------



## Wooie1958 (Nov 27, 2014)

Wooie1958 said:


> It`ll get used in anger in a couple of weeks when we go down to London.
> 
> I checked the route to the Woolwich Ferry ( North side ) and it`s seem OK.
> 
> ...




Used it proper for the first time today.

It`ll take a little getting used to ( only ever used TomTom`s for over 6 years ) but i`m quite impressed.

Took us straight to the Woolwich Ferry, then to Morrisons at Thamesmead and then to Abbey Wood.

The only thing is that it`s not holding it`s route after it`s been off when we stop for a break.

Probably something i`m doing wrong or not doing right ................ LOL


----------



## David & Ann (Nov 27, 2014)

I have just bought 2 for £70 approx: a couple of weeks ago. One for my reversing camera in the MH and one for the car. So far so good. Hope it stays that way for many years to come. hee, heee, ☺☺☺


----------



## Tezza33 (Nov 27, 2014)

Wooie1958 said:


> The only thing is that it`s not holding it`s route after it`s been off when we stop for a break.
> 
> Probably something i`m doing wrong or not doing right ................ LOL


I don't know anything about these tablets because I only use Tomtoms but on the Tomtom in the menu there is an option to set how it switches back on after being off, you can set it to remember where it was or go straight to the main menu or navigate to etc., check your menu to see if it is the same


----------



## st3v3 (Nov 28, 2014)

David & Ann said:


> One for my reversing camera



Is it going to auto-switch on when in reverse? How is that wired and what camera do you have? I want to sort a similar setup 



Wooie1958 said:


> The only thing is that it`s not holding it`s route after it`s been off when we stop for a break.



Is there something like Navigate to>Recent destination. Then where you were going?

Again, comparing to tomtom...


----------



## Beemer (Nov 28, 2014)

st3v3 said:


> Is it going to auto-switch on when in reverse? How is that wired and what camera do you have? I want to sort a similar setup
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can answer the 2nd question...
Recent destinations can be brought up and used again just like Tom Tom.
The Novatec keeps your journey on file if requested, remembering your travelling time, distance, location, max speed and average speed during the journey, something my GO730 doe not do.  Quite a useful tool.


----------



## David & Ann (Nov 28, 2014)

st3v3 said:


> Is it going to auto-switch on when in reverse? How is that wired and what camera do you have? I want to sort a similar setup
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## st3v3 (Nov 28, 2014)

Ok, thanks.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Nov 28, 2014)

st3v3 said:


> Is there something like Navigate to>Recent destination. Then where you were going?
> 
> Again, comparing to tomtom...





Yes there is and that`s how i`ve got the route back.

The TomTom went straight back to the planned route when tuned back on unless you cleared / cancelled it. 

I just want it to continue the planned route when we turn it back on say after dinner or a brew etc.

I`ll have a nosey in the settings again.


----------



## invalid (Nov 28, 2014)

Hi all, yes I had manage to get the google earth, tap wild camping spots, what I was having difficulty with, was getting new POI on, like ancient monuments etc, and where to put them?:bow:


----------



## Wooie1958 (Dec 2, 2014)

Wooie1958 said:


> I got the same one as* Beemer* posted about  NozaTec 7" Truck GPS Navigation Lorry Car Bus Caravan HGV LGV UK EU Map Tom 12GB | eBay
> 
> The difference being that these have AV In and Bluetooth.





Just to update this, i ordered a Wireless Kit and a Bullet Camera to go with the Sat-Nav as it has AV In.

Wireless Module Kit for Car GPS Reverse Rear View Backup Camera Monitor 35DI | eBay

170°Angle Car Rear View Reverse Camera Night Vision Waterproof Car Parking16.5mm | eBay

They`ve now arrived and a quick try shows it works perfectly and is crystal clear on the 7" monitor.

When you engage reverse it automatically turn the sat-nav into a reversing monitor and back to sat-nav when taken out of reverse.

I chose this particular kit because it isn`t hard wired into the dash as it uses the sat-navs original power lead.


----------



## Beemer (Dec 2, 2014)

Wooie1958 said:


> Just to update this, i ordered a Wireless Kit and a Bullet Camera to go with the Sat-Nav as it has AV In.
> 
> Wireless Module Kit for Car GPS Reverse Rear View Backup Camera Monitor 35DI | eBay
> 
> ...




Thanks for the link Wooie, I will no doubt be ordering one for an impending van conversion.
How big is your van?  the reason I ask is because in the script it says "Notice : this device is not work for bus or truck ", so perhaps the radio signal has a limited distance?


----------



## Wooie1958 (Dec 2, 2014)

Beemer said:


> Thanks for the link Wooie, I will no doubt be ordering one for an impending van conversion.
> How big is your van?  the reason I ask is because in the script it says "Notice : this device is not work for bus or truck ", so perhaps the radio signal has a limited distance?





Hi Beemer,

my van is 7.5 meters but this distance from where the camera is going to be fitted to the dash is only 6.2 meters-ish.

I`m also using the lengths of AV and Power cables already fitted to them to get the transmitter / receiver even closer.

The transmitter will be inside the van using one of the vents that it has in the garage area and right above where it will be fitted.

When i tried it today i powered the transmitter using a separate battery outside at the rear of the van and it worked fine.

I suspect when they say " bus or truck " they probably mean 40, 50 or even 60 ft in the case of arctics etc.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Dec 2, 2014)

Beemer said:


> Thanks for the link Wooie, I will no doubt be ordering one for an impending van conversion.
> How big is your van?  the reason I ask is because in the script it says "Notice : this device is not work for bus or truck ", so perhaps the radio signal has a limited distance?





Wooie1958 said:


> Hi Beemer,
> 
> my van is 7.5 meters but this distance from where the camera is going to be fitted to the dash is only 6.2 meters-ish.
> 
> ...






I`ve just been and tried it again, outside at the rear of the van and it was fine up to approx 35-40 ft away from the receiver.

At approx 50 ft the picture was a little grainy, over that it wasn`t a happy bunny and was cutting in and out.

I should think it`s OK in all but the largest RV`s etc. and might not be good in the big caravan set ups either.


----------



## cornishlad (Dec 8, 2014)

Going back to the £35 SatNav. I've bought one and it seems go0d for the money. Not really been put to a real journey test yet but it hasn't frozen so far. Speed restriction area are a bit hit and miss though but the speech was loud an clear.
 Mine nagged me that the maps need updating and onscreen instructions say get them from Naviextras. However the XGODY 420 is not listed there. I emailed and they say it's not supported by them.
Soon after delivery I got a happy email from them with a coupon against next purchase with the invitation to email support@xgody.com. I did that about the updates but it was soon returned as undeliverable. 
Anyone else had similar....or even managed to find a source of the maps for life ??


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 8, 2014)

he may not be able to speak chinnese but he could alway order a 23 56 and extra side dish 94.:have funs do all these satnave update through windows as i was given one and cannot load through linux and i dont have a coppy of windows to run in vertual box as yet.


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 8, 2014)

ha ha china has been on linux over a year now and is sueing windows for about 50 million squid so i read in mags,but if you know a  site for free downloads it would be helpfull as i may be able to get this bugger to work,i have tried the linux ones but the said tool i have must only know or see windows,think its locked.


----------



## cornishlad (Dec 9, 2014)

In #32 I gave the model number a 420..Don't know where my memory dreamed that up but it's actually XGODY 704. Bought of the same ebay listing given by the OP in #1.


----------



## SeanW (Dec 9, 2014)

cornishlad said:


> Going back to the £35 SatNav. I've bought one and it seems go0d for the money. Not really been put to a real journey test yet but it hasn't frozen so far. Speed restriction area are a bit hit and miss though but the speech was loud an clear.
> Mine nagged me that the maps need updating and onscreen instructions say get them from Naviextras. However the XGODY 420 is not listed there. I emailed and they say it's not supported by them.
> Soon after delivery I got a happy email from them with a coupon against next purchase with the invitation to email support@xgody.com. I did that about the updates but it was soon returned as undeliverable.
> Anyone else had similar....or even managed to find a source of the maps for life ??


I had similar problems with the one I bought for my Dad.  When I eventually found out how to get by without a device name, the latest maps were dated 2012 - which is what was on the unit.

I'll try find the links again - give me half an hour or so!!


----------



## cornishlad (Dec 10, 2014)

I found another way to ask about this problem. XGODY have a facebook page and I posted the question there. Reply received this morning. I've yet to follow it up and it doesn't explain why the built in software refers the user to Naviextras !

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Xgody-CoLtd/148043215366435 if this proves difficult to find after a while the web address given there for updates. 

*So please go to following website for map update:
www.freemapsupdate.com*

another edit ! login with the following:
user ID:awesomegreenla password:12890780
After you download the map file you need, please extract the compressed file to get the map files, and save them to the GPS memory ‘Map’ folder. Then the GPS will use the new map.

and yet another edit... the face book reply from which I got the download info above has now been removed.


----------

